
Show HN: Cardery – Generate card images from CSV using HTML/CSS/JS - xom
http://www.cardery.org/
======
xom
Cardery is my weekend project.

It's a script that uses dom-to-image to render PNG images from card data in
CSV and card template in HTML/CSS/JS. Work in your favorite text editor or
spreadsheet editor, while refreshing your browser for instant WYSIWYG
feedback.

Cardery's main advantage over
[http://www.nand.it/nandeck/](http://www.nand.it/nandeck/) is that you write
templates in HTML/JS/CSS instead of some obscure language.

Cardery's main disadvantage is that, because it relies on your browser and OS
to do the heavy lifting, what you write may not be portable between computers.
For example, in writing the demo I was in the peculiar situation of needing it
to look good everywhere, but not necessarily look the same everywhere. The
demo specifies "font-family: sans-serif" and lets the browser choose the exact
font. I did try specifying "font-family: Verdana", which is my default font in
Chrome, but in Firefox the kerning became hideous when Cardery applied CSS
scale(). (Thankfully the issue is font-specific, and it looks fine with my
default font Open Sans.) I will try Cardery in a Linux VM and see if the
rendering looks reasonable. If so, then that becomes one answer to the
portability issue.

